

Rails vs Django Poll - rapind
http://www.railsordjango.com/
So prompted by another recent <i>long</i> discussion on the merits of these two frameworks, I quickly threw together this little poll for giggles.<p>Clicking on either logo logs your vote. Done my best to prevent vote spamming, so hopefully the results won't be too inaccurate.<p>If you have any great resources or comparison articles I missed for either stack, please let me know and I'll throw them in.
======
rapind
So prompted by another recent _long_ discussion on the merits of these two
frameworks, I quickly threw together this little poll for giggles.

Clicking on either logo logs your vote. Done my best to prevent vote spamming,
so hopefully the results won't be too inaccurate.

If you have any great resources or comparison articles I missed for either
stack, please let me know and I'll throw them in.

~~~
rincewind
Did you implement that site in Rails or in Django?

~~~
rapind
rails. was going to use merb, but got lazy.

